# Quite Possibly My Last Photo Submission on TPF



## kundalini (Mar 25, 2009)

..... excluding Fight Club and Boxer Turtle challenges, of course...... and after the NCAA Mens' Finals are over. Most of my submissions go by the wayside here and I get more feedback (good and bad) elsewhere. However, I thought a last hoorah was in order so that everyone can ignore with general disdain or, at least, with your indifference.


Honey Bee



 


Thanks for looking.​ 
















Oh wait,..............................................................​ 















Am I one of those people?​ 













Nah...... I didn't tell anyone to go off in the distance with short jerky motions.




























But seriously............................................................................




















:lmao::lmao:​


----------



## abraxas (Mar 25, 2009)

I hardly ever look in this forum- with the exception of swan songs. 

Looks good.  Reminds me of your, "Does this make my butt look big?"


----------



## polymoog (Mar 26, 2009)

Nice close up  Are you reg. on other photo forums then, if so are there any you can recommend?


----------



## Lyncca (Mar 26, 2009)

I think this is a great shot.  I love the colors. Too bad it has that little bit of blown out area on the tail, but its not a deal breaker.  I haven't bought any new photography toys in a while.  I keep threatening to get a macro lens.  I may just do it with spring coming up!


----------



## sabbath999 (Mar 26, 2009)

Wow, 5300+ posts and I've never even noticed you before.

Umm, OK, bye.


----------



## lostprophet (Mar 26, 2009)

kundalini said:


> ..... excluding Fight Club and Boxer Turtle challenges, of course...... and after the NCAA Mens' Finals are over. Most of my submissions go by the wayside here *and I get more feedback (good and bad) elsewhere*. However, I thought a last hoorah was in order so that everyone can ignore with general disdain or, at least, with your indifference.



I have noticed as well!!! oh well the beat goes on


----------



## Wyjid (Mar 26, 2009)

i like that flower texture. you don't see it to often, the little reflections all over. like road stripe paint. pretty.


----------



## kundalini (Mar 27, 2009)

abraxas said:


> I hardly ever look in this forum- with the exception of swan songs.
> 
> Looks good. Reminds me of your, "Does this make my butt look big?"


It's not so much a swan song as it is a reality check. Thanks for the good memory.



polymoog said:


> Nice close up  Are you reg. on other photo forums then, if so are there any you can recommend?


I'm not sure it would be in good form to promote other websites here, but once I sober up (I'm on vacation/holiday), I'll PM you with a few choices.



Lyncca said:


> I think this is a great shot. I love the colors. Too bad it has that little bit of blown out area on the tail, but its not a deal breaker. I haven't bought any new photography toys in a while. I keep threatening to get a macro lens. I may just do it with spring coming up!


It was a bright late afternoon sunset at the time. I'm not thrilled with the hotspots either, but I love the shadow cast on the inside of the bloom. The addition of a macro lens has opened up a new world to me. I say go for it. (I have the Nikkor 105 VR f/2.8..... whew)



sabbath999 said:


> Wow, 5300+ posts and I've never even noticed you before.
> 
> Umm, OK, bye.


Hey.... aren't you the guy that likes to take pictures of critters? 
Not so much of a bye, I still enjoy annoying people with my opinions. Just no more pics.



lostprophet said:


> I have noticed as well!!! oh well the beat goes on


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qU10TZs1ow0"]*To tThe beat of a different drummer!*[/ame]



Wyjid said:


> i like that flower texture. you don't see it to often, the little reflections all over. like road stripe paint. pretty.


Thanks for your comment.


----------



## Ventarron (Mar 27, 2009)

What a great shot.
Imo, the red filter or effect is too strong and it ruins the depth a bit. Nonetheless, nice


----------



## kundalini (Mar 27, 2009)

Ventarron said:


> What a great shot.
> Imo, the red filter or effect is too strong and it ruins the depth a bit. Nonetheless, nice


 Thanks for your comments.  However, there is very little PP done.  Nothing done with a red filter.


----------



## MikeBcos (Mar 27, 2009)

I've noticed a lack of comment on posted images too, I quit posting them a while ago, but I don't worry about it either, I take photos for me, I don't really give a crap what anyone else thinks. :mrgreen:

Now, your photo, technically it is excellent, but I don't like the colours. However - that is just the opinion of one arsehole and I know it won't bother you. :mrgreen:

Also, I'm going to be home for Fight Club on Sunday - see you there!


----------



## abraxas (Mar 28, 2009)

kundalini said:


> It's not so much a swan song as it is a reality check. Thanks for the good memory.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



You're welcome, and probably taken for granted.  My apology to you, and I'm glad you'll be virtually omniscient, at the least.

I'd rather annoy with my images.  I get my share of no-responses, but I'm fine with it.  If I see something I like and have something good to say, I say it.  I just don't see everything.


----------



## SpaceNut (Mar 28, 2009)

Nice photo. Hate to see you leave us. I post photos for myself, hoping for critique. If I don't get any, I am not offended. I know a lot of people look at my photos (people sometimes tell me) and they don't even log on to TPF. I look at a lot of photos on TPF, I don't make comment very often because I don't think I'm experienced enough to be critical of others & their work. But I sure do enjoy looking! Take a second thought about leaving. We'll miss your work. If you do leave, I wish you the best. God bless!


----------

